# String Liste



## michi1512 (12. Dez 2010)

Hey,
komme bei einer aufgabe mit strings nich weiter
also ich hab hier ne liste mit strings erstellt:


```
import java.util.*;
public class Strings {
	
	public static void main (String []args)
	{
		
	
	Vector v = new Vector ();
	
	v.addElement("Hallo");
	v.addElement("Welt");
	v.addElement("wie");
	v.addElement("wie");
	v.addElement("gehts");
	v.addElement("gehts");
	v.addElement("gehtss");
	v.addElement("dir");
}
}
```

aufgabe ist jetzt , dass ich prüfen soll, ob einer der namen mit S beginnt
2. aufgabe man soll den längsten string finden und
3. aufgabe man soll prüfen ob ein name doppelt vorhanden ist und dieses dann löschen

mit vektorname.contains(objekt); kann man ja prüfen ob der ganze text enthalten ist, wie kann man dann prüfen, ob nur ein Buchstabe vorhanden ist?? 

lg


----------



## XHelp (12. Dez 2010)

1.Jedes Wort durchlaufen und das Wort mit S Anfängt. Stichwort startsWith
2. Jedes Wort durchlaufen und 
	
	
	
	





```
length()
```
 vergleichen
3. count-Methode machen, die dir die Anzahl zurückgibt und dann für jedes Wort berechnen.

Es gibt aber auch alternative Lösungsansätze


----------



## michi1512 (12. Dez 2010)

ah okay danke =)


----------

